# Fritz!Box 3131 anschließen am Drucker



## daglioglu (10. April 2008)

Hallo Mitglieder 
Ich brauche unbedingt eure HIlfe. Ich habe mir einen Wirreless Router besorgt der Marke Fritz!Boxx mit dem Modell 3131 und nach genauerer untersuchung habe ich festgestellt das diese router einen USB anschluss besitzt für den Drucker. Jetzt versuche ich natürlich den Drucker an diesem Router anzuschließen und somit die Möglichkeit habe via Router zu drucken.Da ich mehrere Computer zuhause besitze und sie alle über den Router verbunden habe möchte ich den Vorteil nutzen dass ich mit jedem computer zugriff auf dem drucker habe und somit drucken kann. Jetzt stelle ich euch die Frage wie ich vorgehen soll ich hoffe auf simple Erklärungen.


----------



## VioX (10. April 2008)

Also ich hab das zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber ich würde wie folgt vorgehen.
(Ich hoffe du hast dein Netzwerk schon eingerichtet)

Modem an.
Drucker an.
PC an.
Dann den Drucker an die FritzBox anschließen. Ich denke dann geht das alles ziemlich einfach. Wahrscheinlich wird der Drucker dann sofort als Netzwerkdrucker erkannt und in deiner Netwerkumgebung angezeigt.

Evtl musst du mal im Administrationsmenü des Routers schauen, ob du sowas erst aktivieren musst o.ä., was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann.


Wenn das gar nicht hilft, tuts mir leid.
Ein Versuch wars wert 


Gruß


----------



## xlanhackerx (10. April 2008)

Also wenn du in dein Handbuch schaust findest du unter dem Punkt 5.3 USB-Drucker alle notwendigen Einstellungen die du vornehmen musst, um dein Vorhaben zu realisieren.
Solltest du kein Handbuch da haben (aus irgenteinem Grund auch immer ) kannst du dir dieses unter folgendem Link holen (pdf) Handbuch_FRITZBox_3131.pdf

Somit wäre das auch erledigt, viel Spaß damit denn die Fritz!Box ist wirklich gut, besitz die 7170 mit modded firmware und sie macht alles mit 

Mfg. Oliver


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

Nicht alle Drucker werden unterstützt, Schau ins Handbuch, auf die Seite oder in Foren.

http://ww.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_WLAN_3131.pdf
Seite 34 - Kapitel 5.3

mfg chmee

**EDIT** zu spät


----------

